
Snips Console will be closing on January 31, 2020 - detaro
https://forum.snips.ai/t/important-message-regarding-the-snips-console/4145
======
detaro
Not even two weeks after announcing the acquisition, now the shutdown notice.

Seems like using snips for your own projects, with Home Assistant, ... is more
or less dead outside of what you have working right now and don't need to
change.

